

Ask HN: Which one is the best website to learn to code? - allanjenn


======
shung
I've found that HackerRank is a great place to practice. The site doesn't
really teach you anything, it's up to you to look up how to code, however it's
a good place to learn by solving common problems in cs. They provide you test
cases you need to satisfy and you get points for it. It's somewhat motivating
to get graded.

------
dkarapetyan
Coursera, udacity for beginner stuff and then books on your chosen subject
matter after that. After you have the basics down books are by far the most
cost efficient way of learning.

~~~
allanjenn
thank you!

